# Nasty Spot Algae!!



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wondering, what is the best way to clean spot algae of your tank and to keep them from coming back? I have a 40 gl tall tank with about 30 gallon of live rock and 1 inch sand bed. My water paremters are where its suppose to be i get it tested everyweek. Tanks been up for about 2 months but technically the water and live rock and sand came from an existing established tank. I have 2 power compacts 30'' one 10000k and one actinic. Not worried about the sides and back wall but i'd like a clear view of the front. The sides and backwall is actually getting covered with coraline which i heard is a good sign but the front is also getting coraline which i'd also like to remove. So guys whats the trick to cleaning this spot algae off?

thanks

oh also all i have is one sifter some hermits and snails and some easy corals like pulsing xenis and zoas


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great question. I use a magnetic algae scrapper to remove brown algae from the front glass. Coraline algae is best removed with a razor blade.


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah the brown algae comes off no problem with the magnetic scraper but doesnt even touch the spot algae


----------



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

spot algae is annoying me so hard to clean


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

AYE RUSS said:


> spot algae is annoying me so hard to clean


 if coraline algae is on the glass and you srape it off , is it still going to spread?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jjtf00 said:


> if coraline algae is on the glass and you srape it off , is it still going to spread?


Yes it is going to spread. It will spread over the live rock and back glass.


----------

